# Losing My Name!



## Chimera (Jan 26, 2002)

Boo!  Hiss!  In the most recent move, I lost my User Name to someone else, dagnabit!

Been using that screen name for too long to have this happen.


----------



## eXodus (Jan 26, 2002)

who were you before?


----------



## Umbran (Jan 26, 2002)

Take it to the Meta Forum, and e-mail Piratecat.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 26, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Take it to the Meta Forum, and e-mail Piratecat. *



Yeah what was your old name? "Chimera"?
If it was, I can see how it was taken.


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2002)

I would advise to post this either on the META Forum or, more directly, to send an email regarding the problem to Morrus or Piratecat. IIRC, this kind of problem has been dealt with before.


Hope this helps!

Folkert


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 26, 2002)

I verified your problem, and I've emailed the current chimera.  You'll have your old name back as soon as I hear from him or her; I'll email you when that happens.

Moved to meta!


----------



## Chimera (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks PC!  I've been using that name since the mid-80's in one form or another.  As you can see, I was oh-so-imaginative in trying to come up with a new one.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Jan 26, 2002)

but man your #2002 ! Where the heck have you been the last week ?


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 26, 2002)

I had a few username issues after the move to the new Boards also...although mine stemmed from deciding to change my ID.  Nonetheless, PC and morrus were very helpful in bringing about a pleasant resolution.

BTW, welcome back!!


----------



## Chimera (Jan 26, 2002)

On Vacation, man!  I wasn't really gone all that long.  Been back a little while but had some problems signing in!  There was a little thing with a changing e-mail address (I changed ISPs) that caused me some confusion.  I thought it was a simple password issue, until I went and looked for my name and found it....occupied.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 28, 2002)

It's been changed! You're back to Chimera. He's been changed to Chimera King.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 28, 2002)

THANK YOU!

And yeah, the board Gods did smile, and I became Chimera once again.

And all was right with the Universe.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 28, 2002)

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> *but man your #2002 ! Where the heck have you been the last week ? *




Maybe he wanted to be number 2002. It is sort of prestigious being as it's the year of the new boards and all.


----------



## kilted Frog (Jan 29, 2002)

<laugh> I actually DM the gentleman who has been using your "Chimera" handle.... apparently he's been going by the nickname for awhile, too (though, probably not as long as you)....

He's a good guy, and he and his fiancee are two of the nicest people I've come to meet....

<smirk> not that anyone cares, of course.....


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 29, 2002)

kilted Frog said:
			
		

> *
> He's a good guy, and he and his fiancee are two of the nicest people I've come to meet....
> 
> <smirk> not that anyone cares, of course..... *




I care. He seemed upset; please let him know that it wasn't anything personal.

Thanks!


----------

